# Teaching 'Platz' on Recall



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Recently it was mentioned on a thread to teach platz on a recall. What's the best way to do this, assuming basic commands are already known? 

I can get Ruby to 'sitz' while walking on leash- while I continue walking straight. Is this the beginning step?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl responds to 'STAY' on recall and will halt and stand to wait the next command.

Sometimes I don't give another command because I don't want her to learn to anticipate the next command. Sometimes I continue the recall after 'STAY'. other times I will sit her or give her platz.

Lisl knew this command already before I even started using it on recall. I should have realized this when I was trying to teach her to sit or platz on recall and figured it out by accident.

Even the K9 officer across the street is amazed with Lisl.

I don't know if there is a 'best' way to teach this command. I just know what works 100% of the time with Lisl and I use it.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I've been practicing commands at a distance. I'll put Ruby in 'platz-blyb' and walk about 30 feet from her. When I have her stand she always takes a few steps. I was thinking I needed to correct her, but maybe I should use that movement. I can say 'platz' and she will go back down. 

I remember reading one of your posts about Lisl doing a down on recall. That's awesome!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She will stay going outbound too from a fetch or chasing a squirrel or bird or cat.

She know hand signals for all of this except the outbound 'STAY' for obviously she can't see the hand signal running away.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Honestly.. this sounds too easy but it worked for us and it was the way our trainer taught it to me. 

If you have commands at a distance down, then you start in the next step, but the first step was to get commands at a distance down. I can literally be 50 yards away (don't know why that would happen but you never know) and Titan will listen to me. Basically it's to get your dog to understand that he doesn't need to be in front of you to listen to you. 

At that point, I put Titan in a sit/stay and walk maybe 20 yards away, I call him to me using my recall and half way I said "platz!" He of course didn't listen.. so the trainer had me say "no!" and take him back to the point I told him to down.. put him down.. treat.. and then walk back to my original spot and recall again with praise. No kididng, the second time we did it, Titan hesitated at that spot and downed a few feet later. It's just getting him to understand he can listen to you in motion.. we did that exercise repeatedly for a good few weeks and he got better and better. Each time he messed up I said "no!" took him back to where I said "platz" put him back into a down and then finished the whole command like before. 

With that I actually taught "wait" in the middle of several high energy movements, recall, fetch/chase, etc. The same way. I actually like using that instead of the down. He seems to get that a lot better. 

Hope that helps and works for you guys.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Okay, so this is what I just tried. I got my clicker and treats out and put Ruby in a 'sitz-blyb' walked out 30 ft and used 'shtay' (stand). As soon as she was done taking her two steps towards me, I used clicker and said 'halt.' Then did platz from a distance and used clicker. Second time- she ran all the way to me instead of halting. 

Then I got out her frisbee. She caught on real quick after that. It became a 'red light, green light' game. She will do anything to play frisbee- tug game. 

So- now shtay means move a couple steps towards me. She doesn't keep moving until I say halt tho. I just say it right before I know she will stop. I think if I use a hand signal and then stop using shtay- eventually I can transition into just recall 'here' or the hand signal. Any thoughts? 

So now I'll have to retrain stand, which needed work anyways. Chou- has a thread going on that. Hopefully people will respond.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Wyoung~ wow! 50 yards! I hope someday we can do that. I practice 30 ft because I have a lead I use. If I have her frisbee, she will do commands at distance with tons of distractions (RV and state park camping). I'm not sure how we will ever get away from the frisbee, tho. She is a maniac for balls, ball with rope (tug), and her kong frisbee. She wants to tug all day. 

I was impressed how she caught on with red light green light so fast. I think we will get there. 

Next training session I'll try your method. I'd like to get rid of using shtay. I think it's confusing for her.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ruby'sMom said:


> Wyoung~ wow! 50 yards! I hope someday we can do that. I practice 30 ft because I have a lead I use. If I have her frisbee, she will do commands at distance with tons of distractions (RV and state park camping). I'm not sure how we will ever get away from the frisbee, tho. She is a maniac for balls, ball with rope (tug), and her kong frisbee. She wants to tug all day.
> 
> I was impressed how she caught on with red light green light so fast. I think we will get there.
> 
> Next training session I'll try your method. I'd like to get rid of using shtay. I think it's confusing for her.


I should clarify... 50 yards in a training environment.. lol or low distraction. He's bonkers for his toys so if I have his tug or frisbee, I'm all his. But I have not tested in real world situations. Ha! He is solid in training, though. Haha. I hope I never have to test it. Let us know how it goes. I hope it works.


----------

